# [H] Eredar------ plaGue sucht für Mythic 7/7 HC



## Ashok89 (27. Oktober 2016)

>>plaGue<<

Wir sind eine ambitionierte PvE-Raidgilde vom Server Eredar. Ziel unserer Gemeinschaft ist es, den PvE-Content von World of Warcraft zu erleben und zu meistern. Dazu raiden wir in einem engagierten Umfeld ohne den Spaß am Spiel aus den Augen zu verlieren.

Was wir erwarten:

- Level 110 ITLVL = 850+
- Teamspeak 3 + Headset + Kommunikationsbereitschaft
- Kritikfähigkeit,Pünktlichkeit,Hohe Konzentration.
- stabile Internetverbindung und eine geeignete Hardware
- Zeit, um an den genannten Raids teilzunehmen!
- Farmbereitschaft für Raids usw.
- Ihr solltet dazu bereit sein, das Maximum aus eurem Charakter rauszuholen
- Während des Raids ansprechbar sein, falls ihr gefragt werdet
- Geduld um neue Bosse zu tryen und zu legen
- Raidvorbereitung (Guides uvm. lesen und schauen)
- Charpflege (Verzauberungen und Sockel) 

Was ihr von uns erwarten könnt:

- Eine lustige, Nette und Motivierte Gilde
- Gute strukturierte, erfahrene und 100% motivierte Gildenleitung
- Eine angenehme Gildenatmosphäre mit Spaß und familiären flair
mit hoher TS Aktivität!!
- Eine Gemeinschaft, die sich gegenseitig hilft aber auch nicht vor neuen
Aufgaben scheut!

Raidtage:

Wir Raiden derzeit 2 Tage in der Woche .
Mi & SO [19:00]inv => [19:30 = 23:00]

Raidfortschritt:

Der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum 7/7 [Nhc]
Der Smaragdgrüne Alptraum 7/7 [Hc]


Wir suchen aktuell folgende Klassen:
- Priest [Shadow] <High>
- Jäger [ - ] <High>
- Schamane [Elementar] <High>
- Druide [Heal] <High>
- Monk [Heal] <High>


Haben wir euer Interesse geweckt??
Meldet euch direkt bei uns

Sulfuran#2950


----------

